
Adventures in WhatsApp DB – extracting messages from backups - GordonS
https://medium.com/@1522933668924/extracting-whatsapp-messages-from-backups-with-code-examples-49186de94ab4
======
dochtman
Don't they get encrypted on iOS? The last few times I tried to extract stuff
from my Android phones, it turned out the SQLite databases were encrypted
(AES-something IIRC) and getting them decrypted was a pain in the ass (trying
to cobble together Python code and keys from the interwebs).

~~~
gsich
If you just need the messages, without being interested in the crypto, you can
export it via email.

------
inglor
From a quick glance I'd guess ZPHASH is literally a
[https://www.phash.org/](https://www.phash.org/) for fast comparison and
lookup.

